#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-08
<DangerM> Bit quiet in here
<darkxst> oh crap, libreoffice menu bars are gone again
<everaldo> good morning
<smartboyhw> good evening (almost night) everaldo
<everaldo> I really need to change my internet company, 8 hours without internet access :(
<everaldo> looks like a week
<smartboyhw> everaldo, eh do so:D
<jbicha> hi
<everaldo> just finishing slideshow
<everaldo> a little hard to have something good withou any text
<smartboyhw> everaldo, oooh?
 * smartboyhw congrats everaldo 
<everaldo> jbicha, is there something that prevent us to have the gnome foot logo on one of our slides?
<jbicha> everaldo: I don't think so
<jbicha> but there are restrictions on how it can be used
<everaldo> darkxst, what looks better?
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231303
<everaldo> or
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231304
<everaldo> without text is really hard to get it to be nice :(
<darkxst> everaldo, I guess the second one
<darkxst> but you could almost drop the header and make the screenshot bigger?
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, I can but it will be diferent from first slide
<everaldo> let me show first one
<everaldo> first: http://imagebin.org/231307
<everaldo> and second: http://imagebin.org/231308
<everaldo> first and last have same layout
<everaldo> this is the last slide: http://imagebin.org/231309
<everaldo> darkxst, after first one shows only screenshots without headers?
<darkxst> everaldo, yeh, atleast try it and see how it looks
<everaldo> darkxst, don't looks to nice without header, transition looks to be abrupt
<darkxst> ok
<everaldo> also, all other distros slideshow have a header
<everaldo> I am not happy with this no text slides
<darkxst> make the screenshot take up all the space below the header perhaps?
<everaldo> let me try
<darkxst> jbicha, so I bought back gdmflexiserver, atleast can now switch users from unity/classic
<everaldo> darkxst, dimensions are not the same of remaining space and we can't change the size of window
<darkxst> everaldo, take screenshots at that dimension?
<everaldo> darkxst, the best layout is this (IMHO) http://imagebin.org/231313
<everaldo> darkxst, I can take some screenshots on same dimension but not all, as example gnome-shell must be a fullscreen  screenshot
<jbicha> darkxst: yes I saw your bug, waiting to see if the patch will be committed or not
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst, is it so bad to don't have slideshow translations on first Ubunut GNOME ?
<everaldo> slides with text looks so much better
<jbicha> everaldo: yes, this release is a bit of a preview release, there are still major bugs and some of them just won't be fixable for 12.10
<jbicha> it is a good release though and we've done a lot of good work
<everaldo> jbicha, so, can we have some untranslated slides?
<jbicha> I don't think that's a good idea
<jbicha> I think we should try to follow the translation deadline rules, if we want to apply to be an official flavor
<everaldo> jbicha, deadline is tomorow, do you think that anyone will translate it today?
<jbicha> everaldo: how? the slideshow isn't even finished yet, and then the upload will need to be manually approved
<jbicha> and the deadline is today
<jbicha> tomorrow morning is like at 5 am my time and I'm not waking up then to do a release
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationDeadline
<everaldo> jbicha, so, only two options, I have some slides with texts that looks very nice and some slides with only images that I don't like too much like this: http://imagebin.org/231304
<everaldo> we must choose one of options
<everaldo> we are more like http://imagebin.org/231313 or http://imagebin.org/231304
<everaldo> except to the first http://imagebin.org/231307 and last http://imagebin.org/231309
<jbicha> everaldo: well the status quo as of this weekend is no slideshow at all
<jbicha> it's possible to have just screenshots/art without text
<everaldo> jbicha, like this http://imagebin.org/231304
<everaldo> ?
<jbicha> text is tricky
<everaldo> and we have slideshow, just need to choose between text or no text, as I said, I do prefer with text but.
<jbicha> http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/ and http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/ don't say "GNOME Shell"
<everaldo> also, I showed at least 8 different slides here, so we have a slideshow
<everaldo> ok, let me show the complete set, commit and we can discuss better
<darkxst> jbicha, are you going to merge my user menu suspend fix before freeze? (its quite a nasty bug!)
<jbicha> darkxst: can you paste the link again?
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1063110
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063110 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "ubuntu lock on suspend option breaks when suspending via userMenu" [Undecided,New]
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst, I just commit my first text version of slides to lp:~ecanuto/ubuntu/quantal/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-gnome
<everaldo> also, you can see an animated gif showing all slides on: http://imagebin.org/231323
<everaldo> jbicha, I just still working to try get something without text beause you guys sugested but the status quo as of this weekend is not slideshow at all
<darkxst> everaldo, documents is not included
<everaldo> darkxst, yes, and new Nautilus is also not included, that is why I don't like the idea to use  http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<everaldo> darkxst, as I said, it was my first version and that is why I still searching for somethings without text
<everaldo> also I did a lot of experiences that I showed here
<everaldo> you guys just need to choose clearly one way then I make 6~10 slides with/without images in center/left/right, full/partial size
<darkxst> everaldo, just do whatever you think looks best (with no text of course)
<jbicha> everaldo: sorry for the delay, a few different people talking to me
<everaldo> for me still looks better with text (we can change some images like the one with Documents)
<everaldo> without text
<everaldo> no options looks to be ok because at least we have headers
<everaldo> the option is to just put the software name on the header and screenshot like in one of versions that I showed
<jbicha> everaldo: your latest slideshow on the branch adds a bunch of text
<everaldo> jbicha, I know, it is just the old one, not my current work in progress, it is just to show that we had something on weekend but I just did not commit
<jbicha> ok
<everaldo> jbicha, the current work in progress is something like this: http://imagebin.org/231304
<everaldo> just image without header don't fit the window and we cant resize the window
<everaldo> :(
<darkxst> why can't we resize window?
<jbicha> everaldo: yeah, that'll do but I think the title should be Ubuntu GNOME or Ubuntu GNOME Remix
<everaldo> jbicha, for all slides?
<everaldo> darkxst, because it will not fit well the installer
<jbicha> everaldo: did you want to do the changes to the debian/ directory also? changelog, control and the .install
<jbicha> everaldo: well I only want us to add/modify like one string and I don't think "GNOME Shell" is a term we want to emphasize in the installer
<everaldo> jbicha, let me made another gif with current work using "Ubuntu GNOME" for all headers
<everaldo> jbicha, darkxst , http://imagebin.org/231328
<jbicha> well those screenshots are a bit disappointing since that's not really what Ubuntu GNOME looks like out of the box
<jbicha> Boxes & Documents aren't included, Nautilus is still at 3.4
<everaldo> jbicha, it can be replaced, it is just to see the sequence and things like: remove slide X, put the slide Y before Z, etc
<everaldo> also, things like: remove first and last slide
<jbicha> it kinda needs to be replaced now then, we still need to get a merge proposal done and see if Dylan and the Release Team will accept the freeze break
<everaldo> jbicha, about first and last slide, keep it since it uses the same text from Ubuntu or remove it?
<jbicha> that's up to you, the first slide needs to use the same title as the other slides though
<everaldo> yes, it is another question
<everaldo> jbicha, all other flavours uses 12.10 on header, we will use "Ubuntu GNOME 12.10" or just 'Ubuntu GNOME" for all slides?
<jbicha> sure add the 12.10
<jbicha> ok, let's make the final deadline for your work in 1 hour, that will give me a few minutes to finish cleaning up the merge if needed and try to start the FFe process
<everaldo> ok, that is fine
<darkxst> jbicha, another minor packaging tweak for gdm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1055359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1055359 in gdm (Ubuntu) "package gdm 3.5.92.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> that should also fix the X sometimes getting killed when gdm is removed
<jbicha> darkxst: ok I don't understand what that change is doing
<jbicha> uninstalling gdm kills the current session and I thought that was intentional on Debian's part; it is very annoying
<jbicha> but how does your work fix that?
<darkxst> jbicha, 1. dont try stopping gdm if its not running, 2. dont stop gdm if there is an active X session
<darkxst> uninstalling gdm currently only kills the current session if X is running on a different display than :0
<jbicha> why do we need to stop gdm at all?
<darkxst> well I suppose if you don't stop it, then only option would be to reboot
<darkxst> but now if would only stop gdm if safe to do so, (i.e. if you are running from a VT, with no active X session)
<jbicha> darkxst: lightdm doesn't stop itself when it's uninstalled? what would break if gdm is allowed to keep running
<jbicha> I've uninstalled the currently running kernel before several times and things seemed to be ok
<darkxst> jbicha, it just means you must reboot to bring up the new display manager
<darkxst> but other than that, nothing should break
<jbicha> ok, then I'd rather we not kill gdm at all; sysadmins can either reboot or kill gdm manually
<darkxst> with that patch we won't kill gdm if there is an active X session
<darkxst> but I could just remove the whole block from the script if you prefer
<darkxst> so that we never try to stop gdm
<jbicha> sure, I'm not going to push that tonight though as I want to test what happens a bit more
<darkxst> here is an alternate patch to never stop gdm -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/gdm/lp1055359-alt/revision/269
<robert_ancell> darkxst, oh hello
<robert_ancell> darkxst, did you see my questions in https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/gdm/lp1055359?
<robert_ancell> Just wondering if we shouldn't just drop that code in the prerm
<robert_ancell> It's not in the lightdm package and I can't see any particular demand for it
<darkxst> robert_ancell, yes we could
<darkxst> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/quantal/gdm/lp1055359-alt/revision/269
<darkxst> robert_ancell, but either way we don't want to stop gdm if theres an active X session
<robert_ancell> exactly
<jbicha> everaldo: hey, time's about up
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, commiting
<everaldo> it is done :-)
<everaldo> let me juts add debian dir
<darkxst> robert_ancell, probably needs to go into precise also? would hate to think what would happen if gdm got killed during a dist-upgrade
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sounds right, can you do a "nominate for series" in the bug please?
<darkxst> ok
<jbicha> everaldo: for the final slide, could you use the text from Ubuntu's slideshow so as not to add a new string?
<everaldo> jbicha, are you looking last version that I commit?
<everaldo> jbicha, because I removed the text, now it is only links, if you want I can get text back (it was the one from ubuntu)
<darkxst> robert_ancell, actually I can't
<darkxst> I dont have access to that option
<robert_ancell> darkxst, oh, is that one of those features that need more permissions? I think it people just used to click on it for everything
<robert_ancell> darkxst, ok, I've done that
<darkxst> so I will update the merge request with my second patch (i.e. just remove that block of code)?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'm just uploading the change now, so no need
<darkxst> ok
<jbicha> everaldo: I think Ubuntu's text gives more context so let's use it; reusing existing strings is ok
<everaldo> ok
<everaldo> jbicha, how I can prevent bzr commit to commit changes o .pot files?
<jbicha> everaldo: um, we want the .pot updated
<everaldo> ok, I will commit them
<everaldo> jbicha, change debian/changelog too?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, oh, precise doesn't have the bug. It handles the stop from failing
<jbicha> everaldo: yes, please and reference bug 1051162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1051162 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "FFe: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051162
<everaldo> jbicha, also, theres minimize  and maximize button on my screenshots, is it a problem?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, it would still stop gdm, if X session is not on :0
<jbicha> everaldo: at this point I don't think it's too big of a deal
<robert_ancell> darkxst, right, but the specific bug is the package wont uninstall. You'll need to open a new bug if you want this other issue fixed
<everaldo> jbicha, done
 * everaldo building package locally
<everaldo> waiting for building before propose for merge
<jbicha> hmm... on second thought, the slideshows don't use the same potfiles :(
<darkxst> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1064116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064116 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm is stopped during uninstall, causing X session to be killed" [Undecided,New]
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, we need to copy ubuntu files to ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> ok, can you run generate-pot-files.sh again, copy the po files over and I think we need to change the header to say
<jbicha> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome instead of ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<jbicha> I just use the find command from http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Find_and%20Replace_with_Sed.html to do substitutions like that
<jbicha> and then subscribe ubuntu-release when done
<jbicha> I sent Dylan McCall an email 2 hours ago to try to give him a heads up that we're trying to push this at the last moment
<everaldo> jbicha, if I copy .po now and they import is again from launchpad we will lose some translations
<jbicha> everaldo: um, I think it will be ok but we need to get it uploaded before the language pack builds start early tomorrow
<everaldo> jbicha, what you mean when you say "and then subscribe ubuntu-release when done" ?
<jbicha> everaldo: never mind, I just did that
<everaldo> jbicha, also, do you know why I am on revision 501 and lp:ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu are on 57 ?
<jbicha> we need the release team to approve the Feature Freeze Exception
<jbicha> everaldo: that's not a problem, you branched the packaging branch which is good; the ubuntu branch is for each time the package is uploaded as a new release in Ubuntu
<jbicha> robert_ancell: would you be interested in uploading ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu with bug 1051162 if it gets approved by the Release Team
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1051162 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "FFe: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1051162
 * everaldo running generate-pot-files.sh
<jbicha> heading out for supper
<everaldo> jbicha, .po files still have lots of garbage but I don't see it as a problem
<everaldo> jbicha, one last thing... merge to which branch?
<everaldo> s/merge/request merge/
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-09
 * everaldo leaving for dinner
<everaldo> darkxst, this is the version that request the merge, hope you guys like it: http://imagebin.org/231338
<darkxst> everaldo, looks good
<everaldo> just strange that I cant request a merge to lp:ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<everaldo> so I requested a merge to lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
 * everaldo dinner time
<darkxst> everaldo, you should link your branch to the bug report
<jbicha> darkxst: hey, could you forward your lightdm patch for gnome-shell to gnome?
<jbicha> some of the GNOME guys I talked to this weekend sounded interested in having gnome work somewhat with lightdm
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh I did
<jbicha> oh I see, cool
<everaldo> jbicha, fixed colors pointed by Adolfo
<everaldo> jbicha, is there any other bug that I can help ?
<everaldo> darkxst, is it possible to use lightdm with gnome-shell?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> you don't get the new lock screen though
<darkxst> and there are probably still a few more bugs
<everaldo> humm, very nice
<everaldo> darkxst, maybe we can improve it
<everaldo> IMHO lightdm looks much better than GDM
<everaldo> at least for me, less "black screen" transitions
<everaldo> but maybe it is just a nvidia problem
<darkxst> you mean the transitions between plymouth -> DM -> shell
<everaldo> yes
<darkxst> I believe fedora are planning to fix that
<everaldo> while using lightdm I don't see this black screens
<everaldo> downloaded fedora 18 and same problem, hope they fix it
<everaldo> darkxst, can I start lightdm from repos or do I need a ppa?
<darkxst> yeh just the normal ubuntu one
<everaldo> will try it
<jbicha> everaldo: we may use lightdm by default in 13.04 if we can get all the pieces working
<jbicha> gdm 3.6.0 is a bit buggy too and not just on Ubuntu
<everaldo> jbicha, I am working to get some features back to nautilus, the only thing that I will not keep is the dual panel because it makes code base much different from original nautilus
<everaldo> any chance to have it on 13.04 ?
<everaldo> or the idea is always to use upstream
<darkxst> well didnt help that it had basically never been tested on console kit
<jbicha> I don't know what's happening with Ubuntu's default file browser for 13.04 but we'll begin discussing that this week
<jbicha> darkxst: I've been told opensuse still does consolekit
<jbicha> personally, nautilus 3.6 (or 3.8) sounds like the best choice for Ubuntu and for users
<jbicha> alright, logging out for a bit...
<everaldo> darkxst, logging out to test lightdm ;-)
<everaldo> darkxst, look nice!
<everaldo> can we change the lightdm default theme?
<everaldo> I mean, the icons on title bar and also hostname looks a bit odd
<darkxst> yeh I think its just a html theme or something
<everaldo> but in general it looks much better than gdm
<darkxst> user switching is broken right now https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064269 in gnome-shell "When running lightDM user switching doesnt work" [Medium,New]
<darkxst> and lock from the user menu doesnt work until you first lock screen with keyboard
<everaldo> darkxst, the lock problem is fixed in the patch or need to fix it?
<darkxst> patch only fixes user switching
<darkxst> lock still needs to be fixed
<everaldo> is there a bug report for this problem
<darkxst> not yet
<everaldo> launchpad bug searching still difficult for me... need to read and learn about it
<darkxst> its a whole lot better than gnomes bugzilla!
<everaldo> yes, but I am familiar with bugzilla and not with launchpad
<everaldo> time to learn more :-)
<everaldo> darkxst, do you use ubuntu-bug?
 * everaldo reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<darkxst> yes, that is the best way to submit bugs
<everaldo> humm, Collecting problem information take so long
<darkxst> yeh is a little slow
<everaldo> do you exactly in source code the lock is calling?
<darkxst> it has to do with the dbus stuff
<darkxst> when you first login the screensaver dbus interface is not active
<darkxst> and the user menu just tries  to create a proxy
<everaldo> created https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064354 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user locking doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> its a bug in gnome-shell
<darkxst> not lightdm
<everaldo> humm
<everaldo> is it possible to change package affected?
<everaldo> changed
<darkxst> anyway Im off for the night
<everaldo> darkxst, good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-10
<darkxst> robert_ancell, perhaps you can take a quick look at this patch?  Barry uploaded it to proposed, but didnt understand the patch. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064269
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064269 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "When running lightDM user switching doesnt work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> darkxst, looking now
<darkxst> robert_ancell, thanks
<darkxst> robert_ancell, is there a way to get session list from lightdm via dbus? I.e for gdm they do this Gdm.get_session_ids().length to determine correct labels for the usermenu items
<robert_ancell> darkxst, no, that functionality is in the helper library liblightdm
<darkxst> robert_ancell, oh yeh, of course!
<darkxst> robert_ancell, but the liblightdm gi library is not installed by default?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, it's in gir1.2-lightdm-1
<darkxst> yeh I found it, but it wasnt installed
<robert_ancell> unity-greeter uses the library directly, so by default it's not installed
<darkxst> so I can't really use it, unless we add deps somewhere
<robert_ancell> darkxst, use it in gnome-shell?
<darkxst> yeh
<robert_ancell> yeah, you can just add a dependency on it
<darkxst> ok
<robert_ancell> you can depend on it and it wont bring in the daemon
<darkxst> ok cool
<darkxst> robert_ancell,  although I really dont want to patch to much javascript, since things are just going to break when people install related extensions
<darkxst> perhaps it would be safer to patch libgdm?
<darkxst> to divert to liblightgdm when gdm is not available?
<darkxst> and there are a bunch of extensions that mess around with the user menu
<robert_ancell> that's another option
<darkxst> I might look at doing it that way
<darkxst> but there is still this issue, that is probably an unavoidable js patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1063110, and will break again with most status menu extensions ;(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063110 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "ubuntu lock on suspend option breaks when suspending via userMenu" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> (not related to lightdm of course) but nasty none the less
<jbicha> everaldo: ah, there's one more thing: the isolinux art used when you boot from the live image
<jbicha> I'd like to use Ubuntu's purple symbolic "press a key for accessibility" background but substituting our blue for the purple
<everaldo> jbicha, oh! right
<everaldo> let me take care of it
<everaldo> jbicha, is this the one created by iso-build-script or theres a specific package for it?
<jbicha> everaldo: currently, we're just using the build script for it; it should end up in an actual package but we might not bother for quantal
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, working on it.
<CrusaderAD> Hello. Is Ubuntu Gnome Remix beta available for download?
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, yes, it is
<CrusaderAD> where at?
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta
<CrusaderAD> thank you much
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, to be more precise: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta#Download_Beta
<smartboyhw> CrusaderAD, though I suggest wait for 8 days for final release:D
<CrusaderAD> nice, thanks, I plan on giving it a go
<CrusaderAD> smartboyhw ya I'm considering that :)
<everaldo> hehe, I am use it every day... to be honest I don't see any major bug
<smartboyhw> All minor ones really:D
<everaldo> smartboyhw, well, we need to fix bugs so, we need to use it
<CrusaderAD> in your opinions, if you have a 64bit capable machine, would you always use 64bit versions?
<everaldo> better to have more people testing
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, I am use 64bit for past 2 years
<smartboyhw> everaldo, ya sure you are a good dev!
<everaldo> theres only two things that I don't lie
<everaldo> like
<CrusaderAD> everaldo oh ya? what's that?
<everaldo> when use skype lots of 32 bit libraries got installed
<everaldo> and the same for android sdk, it is 32bit only
<CrusaderAD> hm, do you prefer the performance of 64bit over 32bit?
<everaldo> it is not a real problem but I don't like to have this 32bit libraries installed just because skype and android sdk don't release a 64 bit
<everaldo> but I still prefer 64
<CrusaderAD> I see
 * smartboyhw prefers 64-bit libs too
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, I can't measure performance since I don't use 32 anumore
<everaldo> anymore
<CrusaderAD> I recently bought an Acer Aspire S3 (it's the one pictured on ubuntu's homepage) and I do notice a few things wrong with it on the 64bit version, I can't edge scroll on the touchpad and the wireless takes about 2 minutes to connect after I login... not sure if it's 64bit related or not, might have to try out the 32bit version
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, I would like to hear about your experiences with this computer, maybe a blog post about it?
<everaldo> also, if you install a 32 bit and compare problens
<everaldo> it will be amazing!
<CrusaderAD> everaldo I just may have to do that :)
<everaldo> I am sure that lots of people will interest on hear about this
<CrusaderAD> there aren't a whole lot of comparisons out there
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, btw, do you know this links:
<everaldo> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+s3
<everaldo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<everaldo> ?
<CrusaderAD> everaldo oh snap! no I didn't, thanks!
<everaldo> smartboyhw, btw, we need to have a multitouch on GNOME3, will be nice to use gesture to open a overview like in OSX
<smartboyhw> everaldo, wow
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, I brougth a computer 5 months ago
<everaldo> at that time I was between aspire s3, mac air and one vaio
<everaldo> brougth a air but I still want have a S3
<CrusaderAD> everaldo they're nice, light and solid... I really have no complaints
<CrusaderAD> I was on the fence about the air too, do you like it? did you drop ubuntu on it?
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, well, the mid 2011 model is perfect for linux, really, never see a hardware so compatible with linux and ubuntu
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, but I don't know if is the same with mid 2012 model
<everaldo> I had a macbook pro and it work ok
<everaldo> so some friends also brought one but a more recent model
<everaldo> and for then wireless was a hell
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, on my air I run ubuntu 99% of time
<everaldo> just remember last time I use OSX
 * everaldo just remember that found a better way to boot ubuntu on mac and need to doc it
<smartboyhw> everaldo, good:D
<everaldo> smartboyhw,  I just create a fat32 very small partition and:
<everaldo> http://pastebin.com/iWtwsarm
<everaldo> and it just using efi
<smartboyhw> WOW
<everaldo> without use refit or any other thing
<everaldo> and also if you press "alt" when starting machine the mac firmware recognize partition and show it
<CrusaderAD> everaldo cool, air doesn't have retina, I saw Ubuntu on a retina and everything was so small cause the resolution was so high... pretty neat
<everaldo> CrusaderAD, you can change font dpi and it get bigger
<everaldo> using gnome-tweak-tool
<CrusaderAD> cool
<CrusaderAD> nice chatting with you guys, ttyl
<everaldo> jbicha, just search for the icons used on ubuntu syslinux, not easy available and it is not gnome's symbolic icon
<jbicha> everaldo: apt-get source syslinux-themes-ubuntu
<jbicha> I see access.pcx and blank.pcx
<everaldo> jbicha, yes, I have it but it is purple, we need the symbols transparent or in svg
<everaldo> anyway, I will try colorize in gimp
<everaldo> sometimes it works
<jbicha> everaldo: maybe try looking at the commit log and figure out who created the images to begin with
<everaldo> good idea
<jbicha> since it's GPL3, it probably should have the original source included but often times that principle is ignored for image files
<everaldo> jbicha, the fast solution was to change the color backgorund just a little bit
<everaldo> you can event see the differences
<everaldo> change to a color that I can obtain using gimp colorizer
<everaldo> just changed from 4169a4 to 4069a7
<everaldo> jbicha, our text background in grub is #133773 but the current syslinux color is 4169a4
<everaldo> what the right color?
<jbicha> um, the right color is as close as we can get to what grub will be using
<everaldo> ah, ok, I will change syslinux color
<everaldo> jbicha, done. https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-script
<everaldo> jbicha, but I can't propose merge so you must give me access or commit your self
<everaldo> (last 3 revisions in my branch)
 * everaldo needs to restart
<everaldo> just finished to generate my daily iso
<everaldo> everything ok
<darkxst> robert_ancell, what happened to this upload? I cant find it and doesnt appear to have been released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1057841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1057841 in gdm (Ubuntu) "After logging into unity or gnome classic, I can't switch users. Goes to lock screen. Using GDM" [High,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> darkxst, an archive admin rejected it but I don't know why (the rejection system doesn't indicate why)
<robert_ancell> darkxst, oh, the reasoning is in bug 1055359
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055359 in gdm (Ubuntu Quantal) "GDM package fails to uninstall if GDM not running" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055359
<darkxst> robert_ancell, oh right, would have been nice to have the user switchnig fix in quantal, but I guess its too late now
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, will have to SRU it
<jbicha> it could still get in before final release
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=0e01a81219e16969011860be134bccd111930368
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, and I suppose this will need to be a SRU as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1063110
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063110 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "ubuntu lock on suspend option breaks when suspending via userMenu" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> jbicha, who did you speak with about potential lightDM support in gnome-shell? clearly gcampax is not really keen on the idea!
<jbicha> yeah, he wasn't in Boston
<jbicha> Ray Strode & Jasper St. Pierre seemed interested in working with lightdm, especially if lightdm could use gnome-shell as a greeter/lock screen
<darkxst> and he is responsible for most of the gdm only code!
<jbicha> they said that they hacked a way for the lock screen greeter to not need vt switching which was a big problem when unity-greeter tried handling the lock screen several months ago
<jbicha> ironically, gdm has become a bit more similar to lightdm, especially if they drop the fallback mode like they want to
<jbicha> but lightdm's big advantage is that it is cross-desktop; a distro could ship lightdm as the foundation for all of the flavors they support
<darkxst> yes that would seem logical! as nice as the gdm/gnome-shell integration is, it does present problems
<darkxst> jbicha, something I have been thinking about for 13.04 is to have some sort of 'migration mode'. It would be a carefully selected set of shell extensions, that would ease the mental transition to gnome-shell. Then users can turn them off one-by-one as they get used to the new interface
<darkxst> for example many new shell users complain about lack of traditional application menu, or bottom panel.
<darkxst> But give them a few weeks and they will probably realise they don't even use these anymore!
<jbicha> darkxst: in Boston we discussed getting rid of fallback mode
<darkxst> jbicha, not talking about fallback mode
<darkxst> in the shell proper
<jbicha> gonyere suggested that we officially support a set of extensions that bring back some of the gnome2 feel
<jbicha> like the applications and places menu extensions
<jbicha> there will be more discussion, but I think that compromise position could stick
<jbicha> GNOME doesn't really like the idea of distro's packaging extensions
<jbicha> but Jasper was talking about adding a "download rpm" button to extensions.gnome.org; adding a "download deb" button shouldn't be too difficult
<darkxst> yeh I know, Jasper was hinting at package kit support for extensions at one stage though
<jbicha> that way there is an answer for sysadmins
<jbicha> and extensions should auto-update some day...
<darkxst> yeh that didnt make it for 3.6
<jbicha> he remembered that you had written some extensions (since he's one of the main reviewers on the site)
<darkxst> not so much anymore, he has a couple of review slaves now ;)
<darkxst> though he has also reviewed some of my bug fixes also
<darkxst> jbicha, are you planning to have ubuntu-gnome session at UDS?
<darkxst> jbicha, are you planning to have ubuntu-gnome session at UDS?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-11
<jbicha> um, maybe, but I won't be able to attend in person, will you be there?
<darkxst> not in person, its a really long way from here (Melbourne, Australia)
<jbicha> ah, there are a few Canonical people in Australia
<darkxst> ah, really?
<jbicha> TheMuso & jasoncwarner I believe
<jbicha> robert_ancell is on the next island over ;)
<darkxst> ah yeh
<everaldo> jbicha, the ubuntu logo don't appears on isolinux/syslinux
<everaldo> we will keep it without any logo?
<jbicha> everaldo: yes, that's fine
<everaldo> jbicha, I just make 3 commits but can't request merge
<everaldo> are you going to push it?
<everaldo> here, I can't see the press image on qemu, just checking why, must be fixed in a couple of hours
<everaldo> sorry, just see that it is already push on your branch :)
<jbicha> pushed, thanks for the reminder
<everaldo> jbicha, you forgot splashes
<everaldo> but it is not working anyway, even the old ones don't works
<everaldo> so, I am investigating
<everaldo> also, the .bzrignore file from my branch is also useful if you don't mind to include it
<jbicha> yes, I pushed both just now :)
<everaldo> hehe
<everaldo> jbicha, ok, investigating why images don't appears and also comparing with ubuntu and kubuntu
<everaldo> jbicha, when is our dead line to build the final iso?
<jbicha> everaldo: it depends on how much of a headache you want to cause me ;)
<everaldo> hehe, working to get also a logo today
<everaldo> don't like how main isolinux menu looks without logo
<jbicha> what kind of logo?
<everaldo> hey guys, are you experience freenode problems ?
<everaldo> jbicha, we need to apply http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-script/revision/25
<everaldo> it fix colors and also the image format (256 colors only)
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-12
<darkxst> jbicha, just tested everaldo isolinux update, we will need to change the color of black text though
<darkxst> jbicha, https://www.dropbox.com/s/gexcfll9cq48fdj/UGR-Beta-Test%20%40%202012-10-12%2013%3A02%3A03.png
<jbicha> darkxst: what color do you want to change it to? it looks mostly readable to me
<darkxst> would be better as a light colour
<darkxst> maybe light {cyan,gray or blue)
<jbicha> oh that's what he meant by the logo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-Options.png
<darkxst> maybe, or maybe he meant the other logo on the first splash
<jbicha> ok, yeah, let's try a "grayer" color like what Ubuntu does
<darkxst> yeh that should work, in which case you just need to drop the sed line that creates the black text
<darkxst> I suppose its this one 'sed -i '2c\background=0x000000' extract-cd/isolinux/gfxboot.cfg'
<jbicha> ok, done
<darkxst> yeh, the ubuntu gray is much better
<everaldo> morning all
<everaldo> darkxst, jbicha, why http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script/revision/26 ?
<jbicha> everaldo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/12/%23ubuntu-gnome.html
<everaldo> oh!, we can see irc logs!
<everaldo> nice!
<everaldo> jbicha, strange, I am sure that I changed it color to a better one
<everaldo> let me check here
<jbicha> I don't think so but I had to manually merge your changes since I had made some changes that weren't in your branch
<everaldo> jbicha, I am using a different color but did not commit, let me commit
<jbicha> but is it better than what Ubuntu already does?
<everaldo> jbicha, http://imagebin.org/231728
<everaldo> it is a color from same palete used on background
<everaldo> foreground=0xFFFFFF
<everaldo> background=0x899bb9
<everaldo> screen-colour=0x133773
<everaldo> I just try to take colors always from http://www.color-hex.com/color/133773
<everaldo> I think you (jbicha) gave me a link to this page
<jbicha> no, not me
<everaldo> so, darkxst did
<jbicha> can you post a screenshot of the isolinux menu with that choice?
<everaldo> yes
<everaldo> jbicha, http://imagebin.org/231729
<everaldo> and also
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231730
<everaldo> jbicha, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-script/revision/26
<everaldo> about missing logo, I am working with 3 idea
<everaldo> 1. Ubuntu logo only
<everaldo> 2. Ubuntu logo plus gnome logo
<everaldo> 3. Something like a first slide on slideshow
<everaldo> to be finished today morning (here is 8:00am)
<everaldo> jbicha, hey, which one?
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231739
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231740
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231741
<everaldo> http://imagebin.org/231742
 * smartboyhw thinks the second one...
<smartboyhw> is better:D
<jbicha> where did you get the GNOME logo?
<everaldo> jbicha, from gnome page
<smartboyhw> everaldo, aren't we supposed NOT to use it or?
<everaldo> jbicha, https://live.gnome.org/BrandGuidelines
<everaldo> smartboyhw, yes but... we are using it on slideshow
<smartboyhw> gee
<everaldo> and GNOME Brand Guidelines  https://live.gnome.org/BrandGuidelines
<everaldo> allow us to use it
<everaldo> for "genuine gnome projects"
<everaldo> bit it don't say what is a genuine ;-)
<everaldo> anyway, we can still use second one that don't have a gnome logo
<smartboyhw> LOL
<everaldo> btw, I did a xcf (gimp) file with layers and all in a way that we can change (I hate when I don't found sources to change colors or things like that and it happens a lot in Ubuntu)
<jbicha> we may want to use the all white ubuntu logo to match the login screen
<everaldo> ok, let me get it
<everaldo> jbicha, do you know where I can found a transparent one?
<everaldo> the http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?search=logo&submit=
<everaldo> have one only white but it is not transparent in the logo
<everaldo> forget, I can use the same color from background :)
<jbicha> mixing the two trademarks together is a bit difficult
<jbicha> I think they'd prefer more spacing between the two...but I don't know if that would work as well
<jbicha> so the "safer" approach is to just use the Ubuntu logo
 * smartboyhw agrees with jbicha 
<jbicha> because of the trademark/logo issues, it might be easier to just come up with a different name entirely
<everaldo> ok, so let me just use white colors for #2
<everaldo> jbicha, any problem to keep it on xcf just in case we need it on future?
<everaldo> I mean, any trademark problem
<jbicha> you can make a separate folder for art we're not using this release
<everaldo> xcf have it on layer, so, the other logos are hidden
<everaldo> and just used one is visible
<everaldo> jbicha, smartboyhw , so... http://imagebin.org/231744 ?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, yay!
<jbicha> everaldo: I'm happy with that if you are
<everaldo> I am  :-)
<smartboyhw> everaldo, use it then:D
<everaldo> jbicha, done, https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-script
<everaldo> #26 and #27
<smartboyhw> yay!
<everaldo> for 13.04 maybe we can have a image for Mac machines
<everaldo> I had some good experiences with just small changes in grub
<smartboyhw> everaldo, really?
 * smartboyhw doesn't use a Mac so...
<everaldo> yes, I must blog about it
<smartboyhw> :D
<everaldo> the most turorials is really hard and use bios emulation and refit
<everaldo> well, for 12.04 I think we need lots of people seeding the torrent
<everaldo> right now I have 5 places to seed
<smartboyhw> everaldo, wow that is a lot
<jbicha> everaldo: the problem with having a Mac image is that somebody will need to do all the test cases for every milestone
<jbicha> but if you want to do that (or find volunteers), then go for it (next cycle though)
<everaldo> jbicha, me, I have 5 mac to make the tests
<everaldo> here at my home air and iMac
<Fitzz> If I install the beta, will it become full version trough updates when the final is released?
<everaldo> and 3 different macbook pros
<everaldo> Fitzz, yes
<everaldo> humm, I mean... need to check
<everaldo> jbicha, did we change package list since beta?
<jbicha> everaldo: yeah, the plymouth theme didn't make it into the beta
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<everaldo> Fitzz, you will need to install plymouth theme
<Fitzz> So, it will then be same as the final.
<Fitzz> Ok, thanks!
<everaldo> apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-gnome-text
<everaldo> I am curious if we can get ubuntu-gnome working on arm
<everaldo> I just receive yesterday a arm device, I will test it :)
<smartboyhw> everaldo, wow you really got heated:D
<everaldo> smartboyhw, just receive this small mk802 II yesterday and want to play
<smartboyhw> everaldo, good:D
<everaldo> unfortunatelly next week I back to work again :(
<smartboyhw> lol
<everaldo> like to be a developer but don't like to develop stupid things
<everaldo> jbicha, any mirrors for isos?
<smartboyhw> everaldo, you want a daily ISO?:D
<jbicha> everaldo: just the GNOME/ACC one and my server
<jbicha> I've not really gone recruiting for more mirrors though
<everaldo> so, our default channel will probably torrent
 * smartboyhw agrees
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-10-13
<everaldo> jbicha, morning!
<everaldo> jbicha, don't forget that theres two pending patches on iso-build-script
<everaldo> https://code.launchpad.net/~ecanuto/+junk/iso-build-script
<everaldo> #26 and #27
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-07
<roasted> kristal: I would say fedora is likely the most intertwined with gnome development, from what I can see.
<roasted> biggest gnome distro? not sure about that. could be though.
<kristal> roasted: Ya there's corporate sponsored gnome devs
<roasted> debian has always had a lot of contributions in the gnome arena
<roasted> I understand opensuse is really solid in that regard too, but not entirely positive.
<roasted> are any of you having issues on adding a printer?
<bjsnider> most of the core gnome devs use fedora with intel hardware
<roasted> each and *every* time I try to add a printer in 13.10, the entire printer dialog crashes.
<roasted> of course system-config-printer doesn't crash, just gnome's newer print menu (which is trash)
<darkxst> roasted, file a bug with backtrace of the crash
<roasted> can you elaborate on how I would get a backtrace?
<darkxst> you probably have a crash dump in /var/crash
<darkxst> just run ubuntu-bug /var/crash/*file*
<roasted> I assume it'd be gcc?
<darkxst> yup
<roasted> it's reporting I cannot report the bug because I have obsolete packages. It gives me a list of about 15 things to upgrade, but synaptic says nothing when I hit mark all upgrades.
<darkxst> roasted, are you using 3.8 or 3.10?
<darkxst> roasted, odd, I tried to add a printer (althought g-c-c can't find my network printer) and I got a python crash in s-c-p
<tom___> hi
<darkxst> hi tom___
<tom___> tried the latest build and I like it a lot ... just wanted to say that .
<Ponch0> Hey guys is there a way to safely remove older version of eclipse and install a newer version?
<matanya> darkxst: mind updating system-montir extension to 3.10?
<palsec> hello. i installed the ubuntu 13.10 beta with the gnome flavour and i am missing menu objects in the "system settings". e.g. "appearances"
<palsec> how can i troubleshoot this, please?
<darkxst> matanya, yes it will be updated soon
<darkxst> palsec, Appearance is an Ubuntu panel which we don't ship
<palsec> oh i see
<tarzan> hi all how are u?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-08
<darkxst> matanya, pushed initial 3.10 support to github
<darkxst> it works but the popup Menu needs fixing before I can do a release
<torburma> hello
<nbnds> where can i get information about which gnome version will be shipped out on release date?
<gutigen> hello
<gutigen> I hope this is right place to ask... Could anyone shed some light on the subject of Gnome core apps in Ubuntu Gnome? Any chance we will see some of them in Gnome Next PPA anytime soon?
<isiah> I am running into a few issues on the desktop here...primarily that of a nonfunctional shortcut that I seemingly cannot remedy
<isiah> I'm trying to find the best place for support for this.
<darkxst> isiah, what shortcut?
<darkxst> isiah, and are you running the standard install or PPA's as well?
<isiah> Ctrl+Alt+T will not bring up anything it is programmed to do, and I can't assign anything else to open the Terminal (after disabling the initial shortcut)
<isiah> And I started out using the standard install, but did an upgrade recently to the 3.10 using the PPAs
<isiah> I upgraded from the 3.8 given on standard install
<darkxst> Ctrl+Alt+T works here on 3.10 (with staging)
<isiah> For some reason, it isn't with mine...
<darkxst> are you using staging or just next?
<isiah> I am running Raring, though, and not Saucy.
<darkxst> how did you get 3.10 on raring?
<isiah> and I am pretty sure I'm running staging.
<isiah> I am using GNOME's PPAs, though
<isiah> And yes, I'm using staging.
<isiah> I just checked
<darkxst> but there are no 3.10 packages for raring anyway
<isiah> It did install without very many issues--I added the GNOME 3 PPAs and ran a few apt-gets
<isiah> *at first
<isiah> and here's the ppa's I used:
<isiah> ppa:ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu
<isiah> *ubuntu raring main
<darkxst> isiah, you would probably be best to upgrade to saucy
<isiah> ppa:ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu raring main
<isiah> Yeah...I'm curious: where would I get the Saucy upgrade?
<darkxst> just run `update-manager -d`
<isiah> I have been having a lot of trouble finding it (both Ubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME's sites are not very helpful)
<darkxst> probably best to purge the PPA's first though
<isiah> I have had a couple crashes with the desktop as well, but those started today, not yesterday.
<isiah> Also, what would I need to run to purge them?
<darkxst> `ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging`
<isiah> Ok
<darkxst> saucy should be far more stable than raring + PPA's
<isiah> Somehow, that wasn't installed
<darkxst> ppa-purge? its  not installed by default
<isiah> Ok
<isiah> And judging by some of the dependencies, it also uses aptitude
<darkxst> it uses aptitude as fallback if it can't complete with apt-get
<isiah> And do I update after the purge, or is there something else I need to do?
<darkxst> yes you can update after purge
<isiah> And common sense says run `apt-get upgrade`, etc.
<isiah> I'm still waiting for the purge to finish...I'm guessing it is switching to the normal PPAs
<darkxst> <darkxst> just run `update-manager -d`
<isiah> I understand that
<isiah> Apparently, from the purge most likely, I had to run `xkill` and click on it.
<isiah> So I have to restart it\
<isiah> But anyways, thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-09
<paulove> In the final beta I am unable to install Chrome, I get error. The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<paulove> Files is: lib32gcc1
<paulove> lib32stdc++6
<paulove> libc-i386
<paulove> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<paulove> I also get after each file : but it is not installable
<paulove> Seems to be error with latest beta chrome, tried stable now, and that worked
<kryger> hi:) I would like to know if there is any possibility of assining a window as remote desktop, so I can run XBMC in one and still control programs and so on in the other?:)
<kryger> anybody got a good idea?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-10
<eot3> hello
<Bogdan22> hello
<Bogdan22> is this ubuntu gnome efi compatible?
<Ponch0> Hey room, alot of people most likely code here: so here's my question, I've tried changing up themes in ubuntu and programming IDE;s but there always seems to be  some place where a color is completely blinding, any recommendations?
<Ponch0> super buggy stuff.
<bjsnider> the high contrast themes have those types of colours i guess, otherwise no idea what the problem is
<Ponch0> thanks
<ddoooog> hello
<ddoooog> are there some active members here?
<Noskcaj> !ask | ddoooog
<ubot5> ddoooog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ddoooog> oh, ok. My question is: if i install the final beta of ubuntu gnome will i be able, later on when it releases, to upgrade to the stable one without installing it from scratch again?
<Noskcaj> ddoooog, yep, it happens automatically
<ddoooog> nice, thank you for your answer, Noskcaj.
<Noskcaj> Just please report the results of installing the beta to iso.qa.ubuntu.com , we need more testers
<bjsnider> a lot of people ask that question in various channels towards the end of a release cycle
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-11
<phillw> darkxst: Hi, with Ali being ill, is there anything I can do to help? I'm thinking of updating http://ubuntugnome.org/ to reflect the fact that the Release Candidate is imminent (although it seems to be delayed as per http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<darkxst> phillw, hi
<darkxst> yeh that would be good, I've been flat out dealing with insurance/looking for a new ca
<darkxst> car
<phillw> darkxst: I'll need editing privs for http://ubuntugnome.org/ I promise I will not break it!
<darkxst> phillw, sure, your launchpad ID is phillw?
<darkxst> phillw, images are now spun
<darkxst> would be awesome if you could also send out a testing announcement to ubuntu-gnome and ubuntugnome-qa (launchpad list)
<phillw> darkxst: they seem to be having a bad RC day, they were all due 21:00 UTC yesterday. I am still awaiting for any sort of explanation.
<darkxst> phillw, apparently they set them up, but were just waiting on the cron jobs
<darkxst> i.e they didnt force re-spins
<darkxst> phillw, you should have access to the website now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 13.04 | Latest Development Release: 13.10 RC: Now in Testing | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hey :)
<darkxst> how is your automake/conf foo?
<darkxst> I have gnome-shell running on js24, but libshell-js needs to be ported to cpp
<ricotz> reasonable good i think
<darkxst> and for some reason or another it still wants to link to C libraries
<darkxst> well while compiling (not actual linking)
<ricotz> so you don't have g-s *running* on js24 yet?
<darkxst> ricotz, I do
<darkxst> I moved shell-js into gjs as a module
<darkxst> but Jasper doesnt like that
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> do you rebased the gjs mozjs24 branch to master yet?
<darkxst> not yet, but will over the weekend
<darkxst> had a crazy week dealing with car insurance
<darkxst> and lookng for new car
<ricotz> ah, sorry to hear that, i hope you were not at fault
<darkxst> and the wip/js24 gjs branch is missing some patches as well anyway
<darkxst> nope, it was just parked outside my house and someone decided to crash into it and write it off
<ricotz> ok, i guess i could take a look if the branches are up2date
<darkxst> ricotz, I can push the missing patches now, but rebase will have to wait until sat or sun
<ricotz> don't push the shell-js "import" though
<darkxst> I wont
<darkxst> pushed
<darkxst> you can probably ignore the stuff in shell-global.c (just comment it out for now)
<darkxst> its shell-js.c which needs to be built as cpp
<ricotz> darkxst, regarding gjs motjs24, i noticed the makefile changes could need some cleaning
<darkxst> right, probably, there is definately a mix of CFLAGS vs CPPFLAGS, beyond that I dont have too much experience with automake
<darkxst> and also gjs/jsapi-private.cpp can probably be removed as well now (no need to wrap up c++ functions anymore)
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> i will take a look
<ricotz> i also pushed a gjs js24 snapshot to my unstable ppa
<ricotz> btw the package bump to "*0e" is not related to the js24 switch, it just indicates actual abi/api breaks of gjs
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> btw currently one failing test if js24 isnt built with --disable-intl-api
<darkxst> (I think the test is wrong, and give ICU handles locales now, it should be ok to just fix the test, but I need to test this
<darkxst> )
<ricotz> i see, although this prevents statically linking icu or requiring > 50.2
<ricotz> meaning the package is built with --disable-intl-api
<darkxst> ricotz, ICU should be required at all with --disable-intl-api
<darkxst> shouldnt
<ricotz> yes, that is what i meant
<darkxst> I told the mozilla guys an in-tree ICU won't fly
<darkxst> it shouldnt be a problem to get patches backported though
<darkxst> though it would likely hold up any release
<ricotz> yeah, given the later buildsys commits they "know"
<darkxst> they are also happy to disable ICU by default if that works out easier
<ricotz> ok, i hope i will have time later to look into g-s
<darkxst> ok thanks
<Tomo> Hey guys, I have a problem connecting to the internet, there is a DHCP running on the network so it should connect automatically. I have a dual boot  with windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04 where everything works fine. Could it be some incompatibility deu the new kernel on 13.10? Thaks!
<Tomo> I tried to set the network manually and that didn't work either. The network indicator always says "Connecting"
<darkxst> Tomo, doesnt sound specific to ubuntu GNOME, you will likely get more help in #ubuntu
<Tomo> darkxst, ok sorry for posting in wrong channel :)
<Naviathan> Good Morning (Eastern US). I've been running Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 for a while now and I just realized 13.10 was out. With mainline Ubuntu I could just run a dist-upgrade and it would take me to the next version. That appears to not work on here.
<Naviathan> What's the easiest route to upgrade without wiping my system?
<mgedmin> oh, 13.10 is out already?  awesome
<mgedmin> apt-get dist-upgrade was never supported and could break your system; you're supposed to do sudo do-release-upgrade if you want to upgrade from the command line
<mgedmin> but I don't think Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 has been released already
<Naviathan> Well, it hasn't been "released", but the 13.10 beta is out.
<mgedmin> in fact I don't see 13.10 on http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/; what is there is just the "final beta"
<mgedmin> http://www.ubuntu.com/ talks about "Ubuntu Server 13.10", giving me the impression it was out already :/
<Naviathan> I wasn't aware of the "do-release-upgrade" script either. Man I'm slipping.
<mgedmin> or not used to reading documentation :)
<mgedmin> if you want to upgrade into a pre-release version, you can do do-release-upgrade -d (and if you want a GUI upgrade, it's update-manager -d)
<Naviathan> got it.  Thanks.
<bjsnider> i think an rc is close
<Naviathan> agreed. Usually by the RC things are pretty stable.
<Naviathan> update-manager -d worked. It's pulling down 13.10 now.
<phillw> mgedmin: the RC is out in the wild for the final testing, head over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds to grab a clean ISO :)
<Tee> good morning
<Tee> I installed ubuntugnome but now I have shell 3.8. Is this right?
<mgedmin> sounds about right: ubuntu gnome 13.04 has gnome-shell 3.8.3 (if you enable the gnome3 ppa) or 3.6.3 (if you don't)
<mgedmin> the upcoming ubuntu gnome 13.10 will have gnome-shell 3.8.4 (without a ppa)
<mgedmin> there's gnome 3.10 in the staging PPA: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=saucy
<JoaoSantana> hi all
 * snwh is away: Away
<Robbilie> heyho just a short question, where can i find an installation with gnome 3.10? :)
<Robbilie> anyone here active? :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-12
<npm> Robbilie: http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome ?
 * snwh is back (gone 09:32:48)
<andry> hi, the gdm init script is buggy
<andry> unused fi on line 79
<jayceVV> hello
<ojojojo> hihi
<Ponch0> hey room, I've ran out google search terms, haha, i'm trying to install geany testing, and i'm going these errors: ./configure: line 5937: syntax error near unexpected token `GTK,'
<Ponch0> and ./configure: line 5937: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GTK, $gtk_modules $gtk_modules_private)'
<Ponch0> as far as i can tell i'm all up to date on that, gtk_modules_private led me to gobject introspection which I'm curren ton  I don't know what else to do
<Robbilie> heyho can anybody tell me wether it is possible to use the full set of gnome 3.10 and all of its apps with the latest ubuntu gnome release (stable), if not, what would be an alternative? :)
<Ponch0> hehe I think I just figured it out.
<Robbilie> ?
<Ponch0> oh sorry I have an issue with something else.
<Ponch0> I seem to have some other issues: Please add the files
<Ponch0>   codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4
<Ponch0>   progtest.m4
<bjsnider> darkxst, so what's the potential borkage if i add the staging ppa in saucy?
<phillw> darkxst, I've asked about http://ubuntugnome.org/ and have a person who will help. It does need a rather major overhaul which is well out of knowledge. It's back in your court as to how to progress.
<phillw> darkxst, front page has been edited. sorry it is not a full job; but it was the best I could do with the instructions given! http://ubuntugnome.org/
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-10-13
<darkxst> bjsnider, it will break unity, but otherwise is reasonably stable
<darkxst> phillw, thanks! Ali is planning to so some work on the website at some stage.
<bjsnider> oh no! it will break unity!
<phillw> darkxst, I could have possibly made an entire new entry; but I didn't want to push my look too far of the person who was giving me step by step instructions :)
<darkxst> phillw, oh I see, no problem
<darkxst> you should update the title then ;)
<phillw> darkxst, don't push your luck :P
<bjsnider> i don't dig that the sound menu is a couple extra clicks away now in 3.10
<roasted> gnome devs know best. :-[
<bjsnider> that's what i heard
<bjsnider> ok, empathy isn't scrolling down to follow a conversation. it's just sitting there as new messages are exchanged
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-06
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll update the branch in a few hours, not home yet
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<MichaelTunnell> What kind of work would need to be done to get Ubuntu GNOME ready with 3.16 for 15.04? I am just curious as to level of work needed I am not asking for this to be done just curious just how much effort it would take.
<MichaelTunnell> you are probably aware of all the people talking about that it "should be done" and podcasts talking about it as well I am just curious how much work it actually would be for the people doing it rather than the typical "should be done" perception.
<MichaelTunnell> Also, I'm assuming it is safe to say that 3.12 will be in 14.10, correct?
<MichaelTunnell> anyone? ^
<Noskcaj> MichaelTunnell, Nearly all of 3.12 will be in 14.10, the bits that aren't will be in our stable PPA
<MichaelTunnell> may I ask what didnt make it?
<Noskcaj> Mostly just the gnome games
<Noskcaj> You can check at http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I think we can sync gnome-color-manager from debian testing to gnome3 PPA
<Noskcaj> The only ubuntu change is the U-C-C patch
<Noskcaj> https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<MichaelTunnell> Noskcaj: would you mind scrolling up and take a look at my other question regarding 3.16 and 15.04?
<Noskcaj> We'd need to finish off the upower 0.99 and bluez5 transitions, then hope that non of the changes will break unity and ubuntu-phone
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, but don't drop the ubuntu patch, we generally try to keep the ppa's as close to archive ready as possible
<Noskcaj> ok, ignore that one then, i'm retarded and stuff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, add that patch back in then I will take a look
<Noskcaj> It needs refreshing, i don't think it's one i can refresh
<Noskcaj> Was there any reason you'd only put screenshot into the staging PPA, not the gnome3 one?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/ia6pzM8V
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no reason, any missing 3.12 bits just haven't got around to yet
<Noskcaj> ok. you can probably copy screenshot from my PPA then
<darkxst> and any tagged with trusty versions probably need re-merging with ubuntu/debian
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if you take changes from debian, please copy their changelog entry across as well
<Noskcaj> I think i have been. was there a package i didn't?
<MichaelTunnell> Noskcaj: 1-10 how difficult is it to be in 15.04
<darkxst> Noskcaj, file-roller
<Noskcaj> MichaelTunnell, darkxst could probably answer better than me, but it really depends on what is in 3.16
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ok, i'll fix that in a sec, just finishing color-manager
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also for the gnome3 ppa, it would be better to clean up changlogs and merge with ubuntu packaging
<darkxst> i.e. compress all the ~trusty/~utopic entries into one
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, its going to be pretty hard, given a few core components are lagging behind
<Noskcaj> i'll be back in a few hours
<MichaelTunnell> darkxst: ahh thats what I thought but just curious thanks for the info
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, and the gnome .0 release tend to be quite buggy
<darkxst> and the .1 releases are incredibly close to our release date
<MichaelTunnell> darkxst: yea that makes sense this is what I expected was the case
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-07
<Noskcaj> darkxst, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186698027/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.gnome-color-manager_3.12.2-1ubuntu1~utopic2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Noskcaj> file-roller is done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/uFcqzb87 might work better
<darkxst> or not
<Noskcaj> the patch also has fuzz 1 apparently
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/5LmqEwRr should work
<MichaelTunnell> Noskcaj: darkxst how much different will Ubuntu GNOME Beta 1 be from Final release?
<MichaelTunnell> I want to build something based on Ubuntu GNOME but dont want to do it yet if the differences are a tone
<MichaelTunnell> ton
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, there were a few changes since beta 1, but if you grab current daily should be similar to final
<MichaelTunnell> nice thanks
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: Quick question: Is GNOME 3.14 going to be in the PPA?
<darkxst> ErichEickmeyer, yes in gnome3-staging, a good chunk of it is already there now
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: Cool. I tried it out, but noticed some cosmetic issues, specifically the drop shadows not being rendered properly. Is that a known issue?
<MichaelTunnell> a lot already there...that is cool and unexpected
<darkxst> ErichEickmeyer, not sure, but thats like it would be an upstream theme issue maybe
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: That depends. I've run 3.14 on openSUSE and Fedora 21 and don't have the issue.
<darkxst> file a bug with screenshots
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: Will do. Thanks!
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu GNOME Daily is not booting via LiveISO in VIrtualBox
<MichaelTunnell> weird...I tried it again and it loaded
<MichaelTunnell> son of a...it looked like it was going to load but then it didnt so still not working on VirtualBox
<Noskcaj> darkxst, So i don't break anything, could you please refresh http://paste.ubuntu.com/8516945/ into vino 3.12
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://git.gnome.org/browse/vino/commit/?id=328b2e46aef14b4204d3c20e0de40bd0a69b4229
<darkxst> Ubuntu will need that back
<Noskcaj> ok.
<darkxst> once you revert that, the other patch should apply
<Noskcaj> What was the command to revert a git commit patch?
<darkxst> git revert <commit>
<darkxst> and git format-patch --stdout HEAD~1
<darkxst> to ouput patch in correct format
<Noskcaj> I'd meant just to revert the patch taken from the website, you seem to be thinking i have the git locally
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you need to have git locally!
<Noskcaj> sigh
<darkxst> website can't revert patches
<darkxst> git clone git://git.gnome.org/vino
 * Noskcaj is pretty sure this will break something
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 18be3c5546172bce551b65d60ec2c931bc451398 will be problematic for ubuntu as well
<MichaelTunnell> darkxst: Noskcaj which ppa should I use for epiphany?
<Noskcaj> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, 3.12 is on gnome3, 3.14 hasnt been packaged yet
<MichaelTunnell> yea I just wanted something newer than 3.6 :)
<MichaelTunnell> thank you
<darkxst> MichaelTunnell, how do you have 3.6?
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu 14.04
<MichaelTunnell> Unity
<MichaelTunnell> Ubuntu GNOME won't load in VirtualBox so reverted to Ubuntu to test
<darkxst> in 14.04 is 3.10
<darkxst> ubuntu GNOME should run if you enable 3D accel in vBox
<MichaelTunnell> apps.ubuntu.com displays the wrong version then...not shocking that it isnt cohesive
<darkxst> you should use Ubuntu software centre
<Noskcaj> Since i have to go to school soon, i think i'll leave vino for long into the future
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok its probably a little involved to fix correctly anyway
<darkxst> you should learn git though ;)
<Noskcaj> I will have to soon, as pkg-everything is moving to git
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-08
<g13n> I've been thinking of upgrading to Utopic Beta 2, is it possible to do it from Trusty?
<g13n> Sorry I'm asking specifically about http://ubuntugnome.org/utopic-unicorn-beta-2/
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> Heavensbus, hi
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there you go ;) http://ci.debian.net/packages/g/gjs/unstable/amd64/
<Heavensbus> LinDol: Hi
<Noskcaj> darkxst, yay
<Noskcaj> And could you copy some more of the stuff from my PPA?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you test the games against gtk 3.12?
<Noskcaj> All the ones there are for 3.12.
<Noskcaj> I'll add my ppa to my pc and test tonight
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, just quickly run each and make sure there are no horrible theme issues etc
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you merge epiphany w/ 3.12 from debian
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you drop the autoreconf from file-roller?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I would much prefer if the updates for ~trusty packages include re-sync with ubunty and clean of changelogs or better still merge with debian
<darkxst> s/ubunty/ubuntu/
<darkxst> file-roller merge looks good, but its probably best not to drop autoreconf
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-09
<LinDol> hi all
<LawnGnome_> Does anyone here know what distinguishes ubuntu-gnome from ubuntu? I am running ubuntu but i want to convert it to ubuntu-gnome. Is there a file or something that specifies what distro it is?
<LawnGnome_> Does anyone here know what distinguishes ubuntu-gnome from ubuntu? I am running ubuntu but i want to convert it to ubuntu-gnome. Is there a file or something that specifies what distro it is?
<LinDol> maybe, did you want to change to gnome from unity?
<LinDol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450294/how-to-switch-from-unity-to-gnome
<LinDol> is this right?
<LawnGnome_> that isn't what i was looking for. i have installed gnome and removed unity, but i feel like if i do a release upgrade (like the upcoming unicorn) then it will screw everything up by overwriting gnome's stuff with unity
<LinDol> ah..
<LinDol> sorry, I did not try it.
<LawnGnome_> i have not either.
<LawnGnome_> i wouldn't be concerned if not for the fact that i am using the gnome ppa.
<LawnGnome_> when i added it and did a dist-upgrade it overwrote unity's packages
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll check, but i thought most of them had been merges, maybe the very oldest werent
<darkxst> Noskcaj, epiphany and gnome-calc arent
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i'm pretty sure file-roller doesn't need autoreconf
<Noskcaj> It was added for the gtk 3.9 patch (dropped) and we already have aarch64 support added
<darkxst> it may not be needed, but safer to just leave it there
<darkxst> gnome-system-monitor could be merged against ubuntu
<Noskcaj> epiphany + file-roller are being uploaded now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we use gnome-system-monitor 3.14? it seems to just be bugfixes, and still uses gtk 3.12
<Noskcaj> And all of ubuntu's changes are fixed in 3.12
<Noskcaj> And we could sync from debian to ppa if the appdata-tools build-dep isn't important
<darkxst> Noskcaj, appdata-tools is used to validate appdata and desktop files
<darkxst> and it doesnt seem to be an optional builddep
<darkxst> do debiain not have it ?
<Noskcaj> debian don't have it
<darkxst> and yes 3.14 looks fine
<Noskcaj> "
<Noskcaj> checking for appdata-validate... no
<Noskcaj> checking for desktop-file-validate... no"
<Noskcaj> i'll just sync 3.14 to ppa then, if it builds, that should be all
<darkxst> does debian have appdata-tools packaged?
<darkxst> if so, sync, but also push the build-dep to debian ;)
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I have to go out now, but try get ricotz to look at some packages when he comes on later
<Noskcaj> will do
<Noskcaj> darkxst, That should be it.
<Noskcaj> ricotz, Could you please review some of ppa:noskcaj/gnome3
<Noskcaj> packages left are gnome-keyring, totem, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-contacts, vino
<Noskcaj> ignore gnome-calculator, i may have just deleted my updated version of it
<lindol> Heavensbus, hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hi lindol
<Heavensbus> lindol: hi
<lindol> Heavensbus, when do you go home?
<l3on> just for curiosity, using -staging, you have overlay-scrollbar installed? (and yes, how did you enable it?)
<Heavensbus> lindol: Maybe.. after 1 hour 30 minute.
<gnome-of-lawn> I installed GNOME over Unity. When i upgrade to Utopic will Unity try to install itself again?
<mgedmin> you can have both
<mgedmin> (small print: unless you installed gnome 3.12 from the staging ppa)
<mgedmin> the important thing is to ppa-purge stuff before you upgrade to utopic
<mgedmin> if you never added any ppas, there's nothing to worry about
<phillip> Hi, someone should fix the topic, as the last link does not work :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04 LTS | Latest Development Release: 14.10 Beta-1 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Where was you branch for http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html ? libgee and sushi need a code change in it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/+junk/ppa_versions
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> let me update it first, missing the last changes
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> done
<Noskcaj> lp:~noskcaj/+junk/ppa_versions
<darkxst> thanks, merged
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-10
<berglh> darkxst: i've been using ubuntu gnome and prior to that ubuntu running with gnome-shell for quite some time. i have a back ground in systems administration and been using linux for <5 years. I have 13 years industry experience, primarily based on ms server products and network consultancy. since working at the unversity of queensland, i've been more interested in developing my linux/bsd skillset and have dropped all ms os from my life. i've been doi
<berglh> wow that was a lot bigger than i thought it would be
<persisto> Hi, I have very limited programming experience I would love to help out with the Ubuntu-Gnome Project. This is a distribution I virtualize and use right now. I am not sure how much help I can be but I would love to help. I am not sure where to begin or how. I have never participated in an open source project before.
<berglh> ^ what persisto said
<persisto> lol
<persisto> its dead here
<persisto> could be the hoyur
<persisto> *hour
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: I just wanted to show you a guide that I put together/was featured on the Linux Action Show. I've seen people ask how to convert Ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME, so this should help: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/66657/switching-ubuntu-to-gnome-las-330/
<berglh> persisto: i've been watching the channel for a while, it is sporadic, people are obviously doing useful things
<berglh> patience brings glory and all that
<darkxst> ErichEickmeyer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^
<darkxst> (does the same as tasksel, but in a single step ;) )
<darkxst> (you still get prompted to select gdm of course)
<darkxst> ErichEickmeyer, removing tasks is a bad bad idea
<darkxst> berglh, persisto welcome!
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: Except it worked and very well, might I add. I did a lot of research on it before I created the tutorial. I'm not some complete newbie; I know what i'm doing.
<ErichEickmeyer> I did it several times, and it works flawlessly.
<darkxst> ErichEickmeyer, installing ubuntu-gnome-task over ubuntu works well and is safe, but removing a task is dangerous
<darkxst> it is possible that tasksel doesnt actually remove the task when deselecting ubuntu
<ErichEickmeyer> darkxst: I checked, and it does, but it keeps anything needed for the ubuntu-gnome-desktop task.
<ErichEickmeyer> It does remove Unity completely.
<ErichEickmeyer> And cleanly.
<ErichEickmeyer> We wouldn't have featured it if it broke systems.
<darkxst> maybe it works in this instance, but last time we tried it out, there were packages missing
<darkxst> try running `dpkg -l | grep ^ii` on a clean ubuntu GNOME install an a converted install then diff the two files ;0
<darkxst> berglh, persisto, most of the technical work is debian packaging, bit of patching (mostly C) code.
<darkxst> though I have to go out again now, will be back in a few hours
<Noskcaj> berglh, welcome. Another Aussie in the ubuntu-gnome team
<Noskcaj> Do you know any programming languages?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you test out the games?
<berglh> Noskcaj: I've been starting to learn c, can build software from source, could test stuff, looking to improve my c programming
<berglh> anyway, off to get an MRI, kind of scary, bbl
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I think i have copied everything across now (unless I missed something), except gnome-nibbles which seems to have broken keyboard input
<Noskcaj> thanks, i'd only checked launching without looking broken on some of the stuff i've never used
<darkxst> could you control the snake in nibbles?
<Noskcaj> didn't run it, sorry. I'll look into it
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I can control it fin
<Noskcaj> *fine
<darkxst> hmm odd, it worked now, but definitely didnt the first time I tried it
<Noskcaj> interesting. Maybe a first time run bug? First tiem i ran from terminal it crashed, then worked fine after
<darkxst> possible if it is migrating settings or what not
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-11
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, I suppose you have seen already, but if not have copied in a bunch of Noskcaj merges for 3,12 too gnome3
<darkxst> berglh, hey, sorry was pretty busy yesterday, if you around over the next few hours can chat more about contributing ;)
<berglh> darkxst: no worries, i've got an irssi instance running on my server continuously, i tune in when i can
<berglh> i should probaby setup some logging
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, nice :), would be great to get the 3.12.x bit in the trusty-staging pocket as well
<darkxst> ricotz, well I could copy it across, though seems a little redundant having it in both
<ricotz> darkxst, i mean the 3.12.x utopic packages which are not in trusty-staging yet
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm yeh, that make sense
<darkxst> berglh, so probably the best place to start is helping with packaging GNOME 3.14 for gnome3-team ppa's
<darkxst> berglh, http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic314.html
<darkxst> ricotz, pretty busy painting this weekend, but I will try and get to that aometime in the next few days. or feel free to copy them over ;)
<berglh> darkxst: cool, what do the highlighted package versions indicate?
<berglh> darkxst: also, if someone can run me through the general process, don't know who might have time to flick me some basic workflow, maybe Noskcaj if you're busy darkxst
<Noskcaj> berglh, scroll down
<darkxst> berglh, there is a (somewhat confusing perhaps?) legend at the very bottom of the page
<Noskcaj> There's a key at the bottom of the page
<darkxst> ^Noskcaj you ok with doing that?
<berglh> yes, it is somewhat confusing
<Noskcaj> I've got to go, because parents. I'll be online for most of tomorrow
<berglh> i mean, i can guess what it means
<berglh> but if you can PM me some stuff tomorrow Noskcaj, i'm pretty handy once I've got the workflow down pat
<Noskcaj> sure
<berglh> thanks, ttyl
<berglh> time for dinner
<Noskcaj> Before i go, what programming languages do you know?
<berglh> I'm at the beginning stages of C
<darkxst> berglh, you can keep it in the channel, no need for PM's about this stuff
<berglh> but other than that just scripting
<Noskcaj> more than i do then
<Noskcaj> talk to you guys later, bye
<darkxst> and you never know maybe someone else will find it useful
<darkxst> bye Noskcaj
<darkxst> berglh, the colours will probably make more sense once you understand packaging etc a bit more but very quickly
<darkxst> dark green need updating to new upstream version
<darkxst> pink debian is ahead of us, so could be merged
<darkxst> and light green, means ubuntu itself is out of date (but its also frozen now) so these have to wait until V-cycle opens
<berglh> ok,thanks for the explanation, dinner o'clock
<berglh> then formula 1 qualifying :)
<darkxst> berglh, ok, guess you don't have daylight savings there!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04.1 LTS | Latest Development Release: 14.10 Beta-2 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/
<berglh> darkxst: i'm in adelaide atm, from brisbane though
<darkxst> I'm in melbourne
<berglh> i like melbourne, although after living in adelaide for the most part of a year
<berglh> the weather extremes down in these latitudes are a little rough for a qlder
<berglh> winter was tough
<darkxst> winter is the best time! I can't handle the summer heat (or qld humidity!)
<berglh> i can do hot and wet, and dry and cold, but wet and cold is a deal breaker
<berglh> i guess i'm used to the humidity, not as bad as say, the solomon islands
<berglh> but my mum was born in melbourne and she's moved into the nsw tablelands to get awawy from the qld heat
<darkxst> I go to Mt Buller to escape the Melbourne heat ;)
<berglh> I haven't done apline vic
<berglh> I'm meant to be doing the 3 peaks challenge next year
<darkxst> that roady thing? I only ride Mountain Bikes ;)
<darkxst> Vic alps are great though, just about any time of year
<berglh> Yeah, that roady thing.. I was a MTB once
<darkxst> even the snow can be good provided you chase the storms ;)
<berglh> I once used to pay out the roadies, and now I wear lycra and drink lattes
<berglh> I also have a carbon fibre addiction
<darkxst> roadies are fine, I just don't get it ;) why ride up mt buller, when you can get the bus up and then ride down ;)
<darkxst> (that said there is lots of climbing up there still)
<berglh> It's the definition of madness isn't it
<berglh> Masochistic
<darkxst> no stonefly is!
<darkxst> 7km, 500m single track climb takes about an hour, then the 3km descent about 10mins ;)
<darkxst> ^500m vertical
<berglh> heh, my brother is right into downhill
<berglh> went to NZ and did a bunch of riding near queenstown
<darkxst> I'm more XC
<darkxst> too old for the crazy downhill stuff!
<berglh> mmm, he's got a nice XC bike now
<berglh> I sold my hardtail before I moved to ADL
<berglh> Pity cause now I'm in the ADL hills and there's a lot of nice tracks around
<berglh> Actually convenient to get around on
<berglh> So that's why I need a cyclocross bike
<darkxst> one bike is never enough ;)
<berglh> Maximum number of bikes one should own is always (n+1)
<darkxst> indeed
<berglh> I got into a bit of road racing this year, just Criteriums
<berglh> It's like chess on wheels
<berglh> but definitely a completely different skillset to MTB
<darkxst> I gave up on racing years ago, enduro's are fun, but why pay to hurt yourself, when you can do it anyway
<berglh> yeah, that's what a lot of guys do down here
<berglh> the crits are good when you win prize money
<berglh> but yeah, all the community rides that cost people will just go and do unsupported
<berglh> mt lofty near ADL CBD is a good 600M+ of continous climbing
<berglh> I'm looking forward to cycling up something over 1000
<berglh> we only get about 600 metres around brisbane as well
<darkxst> berglh, buller, falls, hotham, bogong should all hit about that marj
<darkxst> mark
<darkxst> buffalo even, you would struggle riding up bogong on a road bike ;)
<berglh> i struggle riding up lots of hills
<berglh> i've lost a lot of my endurance over winter
<berglh> i hit a wall at about 100 KMs and 2000 verticle metres
<berglh> 3 peaks is 230 KMs and 3500 met
<berglh> so I have a lot of training to do to make that
<berglh> but it looks like a spectacular part of the world to be riding a bike
<berglh> i've only been to the snow once
<berglh> never snow boarded or skied
<darkxst> it is ;) though can't talk for the roads just the amzing mtb trails through the snow gums (and sometimes snow!)
<darkxst> I skied since I was 4
<darkxst> snowboarded since about 15
<berglh> I rode a taboggan once down some slushy snow
<berglh> when I was about 10
<berglh> i did go to tas in january though
<berglh> did a few hikes around the alpine regions
<berglh> which was novel coming from queensland
<berglh> i think about the highest i've ever been in terms of elevation on land
<darkxst> elevation becomes a problem at around 4000m (As I found out in the french alps)
<berglh> i would like to do the kathmandu to everest base camp hike
<berglh> but not as much as I would like to cycle around in the south of france
<darkxst> one of my friends did the base camp hike and loved it, but they not really the super adventurous type
<berglh> i haven't done any multi-day hikes
<berglh> camping around sure
<berglh> just not walk in walk out several days later
<berglh> i figure it's a cost effective trip and an interesting part of the world
<berglh> i've been over to singapore/malaysia/thailand/india
<berglh> the flight to europe scares me
<darkxst> well sure, but there ar emuch better hikes to do in nepal, but then you are talking un-supported
<berglh> yeah, need more experience and experienced friends
<darkxst> the flight to europe is very painful (atleast for me at 6'4")
<berglh> oh..
<darkxst> but I will do it again
<berglh> i can't afford business class, although I got a cheap upgrade to singapore, that's really made cattle class all the more difficult
<berglh> i struggled with 8 hours in a tin can, anything more and i'd be crawling around in the overhead baggage compartments
<berglh> i wish reasonable international transport comfort was more prevelant
<darkxst> well most flights stop over somewhere
<darkxst> but still its like 8+14 hours
<berglh> better than weeks on a boat i guess
<darkxst> it took me 36 hours to get to the french alps
<darkxst> (with no sleep what so ever)
<darkxst> and then I went snowboarding  the next morning
<berglh> hrm, more bash updates
<darkxst> heh, what freeze?
<berglh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-7ubuntu1.5
<darkxst> oh your on trusty?
<berglh> yer
<berglh> i'm running zfs on linux as well
<darkxst> anyway I think the whole bash stuff has been overblown (atleast on ubuntu where dash is used for all system scripts)
<berglh> there's a patch for 3.13 kernel hijacking
<berglh> the kernel headers for dkms need to be rebuilt so it will work after applying the new kernel
<berglh> yay, it's done, i better reboot this damn thing
<berglh> wow, nothing broke, happy times
<darkxst> berglh, why would things break? that never happens ;)
<CapsuL> hi
<darkxst> hi CapsuL
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CapsuL> hi darkxst
<darkxst> whats up?
<CapsuL> so , i formated my computeur for unbutu gnome 14.4 and impossible to connect my network. i can saw wireless , it ask me password , after i can see signal ok , but .. impossible to go on firefox or just send a ping ...
<CapsuL> fine , sun today :D
<CapsuL> u ?
<darkxst> spring here, lots of sun ;)
<darkxst> CapsuL, file a bug using `ubuntu-bug network-manager`
<darkxst> netwok issues are very unlikely to be GNOME specific, so you will get a wider audience that way
<CapsuL> ho
<CapsuL> but i don t know how do ..
<CapsuL> ..
<nicman23> hi. i am using ubuntu gnome 14.10 and when i try to install wine (amd64 or i386) it requires me to uninstall fglrx, is there any workaround?
<griffin_> hello
<Noskcaj> berglh, The main job we do in making ubuntu-gnome (other than testing) is packaging gnome so we have one version (released 3.12 in our case) in ubuntu and the gnome3 ppa when ubuntu won't allow that, and another version (3.14) in the gnome3-staging ppa, merging everything back to debian when possible.
<Noskcaj> For packaging, i use http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ as a refrerence, and if that fails google it or ask in an irc channel. Extra packaging info is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ .
<Noskcaj> If there is a difference with debian it's called a merge, if there isn't it's called a sync. Packages that need merging are at merges.ubuntu.com , and general gnome version stuff is at phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html .
<Noskcaj> A merge can either be done manually (You reapply all changes to the debian tarball), via grab-merge (makes too many files IMO), or with bzr (branch the ubuntu version, then merge the debian one)
<Noskcaj> Sorry for the wall of text, let me know if you have any questions or need mor ehelp
 * darkxst uses git for all my merges these days ;)
<Noskcaj> :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-10-12
<bradgillap> Is anyone having issues with the desktop becoming stuck and not being able to click on windows? Sometimes I can find the active window and move it around a bit and everything else becomes usable again for a short period.  When this happens I also can't get the super key to work to show panels.
<bradgillap> It doesn't seem to be connected to window focus or nvidia drivers from my testing. Sometimes I reboot and everything works fine with the window manager.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it really is better, especially when merging unrelated branches;)
<Noskcaj> What's your normal workflow? And is it still based on the bzr?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I think nautilus's tracker support is still off, is it worth turning it on now?
<darkxst> where is it off? one of the ppa's?
<darkxst> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.10.1-0ubuntu13
<darkxst> (it absolutely should be on in the ppa's if it isnt.)
<darkxst> nautilus in gnome3 needs a merge ;)
<Noskcaj> nvm
<Noskcaj> I must be thinking of something else
<darkxst> I ddnt think there was anything else in main that needs tracker support
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh missed you earlier question, so I have a small script that grabs bzr branch (where packaging branch exists) and pulls it into git
<darkxst> so I end up with:
<darkxst> git import-dsc <debian package>
<darkxst> git import-bzr
<darkxst> git checkout ubuntu
<darkxst> git merge master
<darkxst> <fix conflicts etc, commit>
<darkxst> git-buildpackage
<darkxst> as a bonus you can even import the quilt patches in a git branch ;)
<darkxst> using gbp-pq
<gnome-of-lawn> I want to overwrite my ubuntu install with ubuntu gnome, but i also have windows 8 and the installer doesn't detect it. What should i do?
<almostnoob> Hi, all. Can anyone help me with issues with the package manager?
<almostnoob> Please?
<Noskcaj> !ask | almostnoob
<ubot5> almostnoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<berglh> !patience | berglh
<ubot5> berglh, please see my private message
<berglh> hey Noskcaj, I got your messages from yesterday
<berglh> thanks for that, i'll have a bit of a dig through
<berglh> got my irssi logging working now so i don't miss anything
<berglh> should make sure it still works after killing irssi
<berglh> sweet
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-05
<lindol> hi all
<nabn> hi. ever since i upgraded to 15.10, gnome-shell has frequently been eating up ~100% of the cpu. what might be the cause of this?
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<Olotila> can I add a sort of "sticky note" to classic gnome desktop?
<Olotila> or is there some other way to have a "list of things to remember" close by?
<bcx> Hi
<bcx> is it possible the have different WM themes for user/root ?
<bcx> the idea is to visually distinguish the window based on metacity title color
<darkxst> bcx, metacity themes are gone
<wrks> hi. is ubuntu gnome 15.10 going to use a dark theme?)
<darkxst> wrks, no we use the standard adwaita
<darkxst> if you want the dark theme, you have to enable it yourself in gnome-tweak-tool
<wrks> great, thanks
<bcx> darkxst: in tweak tool, what exactly is the "Global dark theme" checkbox for ? i don't understand its interaction with following selectors
<darkxst> bcx, it sets dark theme everywhere?
<bcx> on my system it does nothing, but I'd like to learn more on this feature
<darkxst> bcx, you may need to restart after enabling it
<bcx> anyway I can install WM/gtk dark themes with tweak tool
<bcx> but the global switch stills mysterious, what theme will this apply ?
<darkxst> bcx adwaita dark
<darkxst> (the theme that totem and a couple of other apps use by default)
<bcx> ie if I use Adwaita for WM and/or gtk , it wil switch to a dark version if installed ?
<bcx> it means themes contain light/dark information somewhere and that they are in some extent linked (or share a common prefix) ...
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-06
<lindol> hi all
<georgeowell> heya
<lindol> have a goodnight :)
<arthur-dent> Hello?
<arthur-dent> I am assuming that nobody is here because this is an incredibly busy time of year for you guys.
<arthur-dent> Or is it always like this?
<arthur-dent> Hello
<arthur-dent> Why is it so quiet in here?
<arthur-dent> Why does it say here that the latest LTS release is 14.04.2, is it not 14.04.3?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-07
<bcx> where should i watch for clues on why gnome-session says 'CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead '?
<darkxst> bcx that means gnome-shell failed to start
<darkxst> any log messages should be in `journalctl /usr/bin/gnome-session`
<bcx> darkxst: yep did not succeed to get wily with gdm, workaround using lightdm instead
<darkxst> bcx 15.10?
<bcx> yes
<darkxst> try set WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> (assuming you are using FOSS drivers)
<darkxst> also file bug `ubuntu-bug gdm` and select yes to attach logs
<bcx> using virtualbox vesa
<bcx> WaylandEnable=false  does not solve
<darkxst> file that bug and send me a link
<darkxst> virtualbox won't use wayland anyway (vmware does though)
<darkxst> (vmware is also broken on 15.10 for the time being)
<darkxst> have you tried on real hardware btw? vbox gpu drivers are a piece of crap
<bcx> it may not be a bug as i manually install with --no-install-recommends I may miss some packages
<bcx> what package for ubuntu-bug ?
<bcx> the only clue i found was missing /dev/fb0
<bcx> clutter crying while gdm was able to use the fb
<bcx> actually i don't need a DM, can I get rid of it ?
<bcx> and plumber systemd to directly start gdm-session for my user ...
<darkxst> bcx don't do that
<darkxst> you need some of the recommends
<bcx> how much in pounds ?
<iiious> which license does the ubuntu-gnome blogs used?
<darkxst> bcx just try the live CD as a test to see if that works
<bcx> darkxst: i'm also using staging ppa packages
<iiious> mmm... can I translate ubuntu-gnome blogs to other language?
<darkxst> iiious, I don't think the website is setup for translations
<darkxst> bcx, then use a persistant usb and install the ppa's ;)
<iiious> darkxst: just a thought about set up a git page and post Chinese ver blog on it to spread it
<darkxst> iiious, I don't know, talk to the marketing team, they look after the website blogs etc
 * iiious slaps BinLi around a bit with a large fishbot
<iiious> darkxst: thx :)
<SebastienThiry> Bonjour
<SebastienThiry> J'ai un problème avec une mise à jour de Ubuntu-gnome faite aujourd'hui
<SebastienThiry> Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un?
<SebastienThiry> Hello is there anybody can help me?
<arthur-dent> I don't know...
<arthur-dent> What is your problem?
<SebastienThiry> Today I did an update and since an application can't start, the app is Cloud-station of synology, I see the message "libnautilus-cloud-extension.so init" in my log
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-08
<eigma> 14.04.3, gnome-session --session=ubuntu, compiz, unity, my screen blanking after a certain timeout has been broken for a while. is this the right place to ask? anyone know how this stuff works?
<mgedmin> is there any point in filing crasher bugs for ubuntu-gnome, when apport promps me to?
<mgedmin> iirc the uploaded core dump _always_ gets rejected, or the extracted stacktrace is nonsensical
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<Olotila> how do I defrag a windows partition from gnome?
<Olotila> I need to resize the partition
<Olotila> I want to move all the data to beginning of the partition
<lindol> I dont think it is possible...
<lindol> about resize the partition
<Olotila> how do I defrag ntfs partition?
<Olotila> I can try
<Olotila> gparted is ready to go, but it worries about data loss
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-09
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> :)
<sachin_a> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu in my friends computer and now it doesnt shutdown. What should I do?
<darkxst> turn it off ;)
<darkxst> or more seriously file a bug
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-10
<lindol> hi all
<Olotila> How do I change sound output easily?
<Olotila> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/212/advanced-volume-mixer/
<Olotila> does not work
<Olotila> it just doesn't install
<lindol> soud output?
<lindol> what does it mean?
<lindol> level of sound out?
<Olotila> now my sounds go to amplifier
<Olotila> i want to change to tv frequently
<lindol> Don't you use default -mixer on Gnome panel?
<Olotila> I have only volume control in right hand upper corner
<lindol> Yes, I have used it too.
<Olotila> and settings-button, which takes me to general settings, and sound from there
<Olotila> my wife also uses this computer, so it has to be easy
<Olotila> advanced volume mixer seams to do the job, it just doesnt install
<Olotila> any other software that would do it?
<lindol> oh you want to change type of sound-output more easily.
<lindol> but.. I have not seen it. um..
<lindol> um..
<lindol> Does Gnome have something that related to Window + P key on Windows?
<lindol> oh! >_ <
<lindol> Gnome has same behavior by Window + P Key > _<
<lindol> It was good.
<Slown> Hello
<Slown> I have some questions to ask about 14.04 LTS version
<Slown> Q1) is that the french language is available ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-10-11
<LinDol_> hi all'
<LinDol_> good morning
<Ixxie> if I shut down my ubuntu gnome, programs such as firefox and sublime text do not seem to shut down properly, since they don't seem to remember previous sessions
<Ixxie> anybody got any clue about this?
<lindol> hi all
<howudodat> hey guys, I have a single computer setup for both my wife and daughter.  wy wifeès account logs in on tty1 and daugther on tty2.  The accounts are set to auto-login and then run start-x.  So I have gnome-shell running twice, once for each user.  The problem I have is with power save.  I currently have it set to 5 minutes.  The computer will go into power save even when it is actively used by my wife.  Is it possible that inactivity
<howudodat> is being detected on the 2nd login and that is causing the power save?  What is the correct way to setup power save on multi-user so that if both desktops are inactive it suspends?  Gnome 3.16 and Ubuntu 15.04.
<muelli> howudodat: that sounds like a bug.  Have you filed one?
<howudodat> muelli: not yet, I just stumbled on this bug:https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1295  post 6 on describes my situation.  It appears to be a problem with the fact that I use startx.  'idle logic does not work for text sessions that are upgraded to X11 sessions'.
<muelli> howudodat: fair enough. I'd file an ubuntu bug regardless.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-10
<nickanon> I just installed ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1 and I am having a issue, my operating system directly boots into login screen without showing splash screen or bootanimation. How can I solve this problem? Help appreciated!
<jbicha> nickanon: since you're not getting a response here, maybe try askubuntu.com ? or #ubuntu
<nickanon> yeah. I have posted on #ubuntu
<jbicha> sorry then :( you can try reporting a bug too:
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug plymouth
<jbicha> low-level bugs like that are difficult for most people to work on though
<tyrog> Hey guys. Could someone who works on the distro tell me if the  GNOME3 Staging PPA has a working stable GNOME3.22 right now for Ubuntu 16.10? Thanks
<jbicha> tyrog: I'm using regular 16.10 right now but last time I checked, the staging PPA for yakkety was pretty good
<jbicha> nautilus has a few Ubuntu patches disabled though
<tyrog> jbicha: I see you are the package maintainer for that PPA :). Will you upgrade newer packages in there before 16.10 final? I would like to use GNOME3.22 if possible in Ubuntu, but otherwise I'm fine with 3.20. Thx
<tyrog> jbicha: Like what for example?
<jbicha> I'm not the only one that works on that PPA!
<jbicha> tyrog: if you click https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+packages?field.series_filter=yakkety
<tyrog> jbicha: Haha I see. But since I saw your name in there, I thought you were pretty much into it. Not the only one working on it of course :)
<jbicha> then click the little triangle next to nautilus and look for "Disabled patches that need to be rewritten"
<jbicha> probably the big one for GNOME is "interactive search" (that's the old find-as-you-type functionality
<jbicha> if you use Unity, then things are regressed a bit more
<tyrog> I don't use Unity, only want to use GNOME. So no major problems for me?
<jbicha> I don't think I can really promise everything's perfect with the PPA but it's pretty good
<jbicha> the PPA description does have warnings and you need to know how to use ppa-purge to revert the PPA if it doesn't work for you
<jbicha> warning is at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<tyrog> Yes, I have read it thoroughly and know how to use ppa-purge so things shouldn't go really south for me :D
<jbicha> mgedmin: the gnome-control-center translation bug should be fixed in yakkety now since new language packs were generated this weekend
<sazawal> I am using Adwaita theme on Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04. Is there a way to change the Blue (Highlight and Selection) color of the theme? Thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-11
<mgedmin> bugs being fixed ++
<tyrog> Hi, do you guys think Wayland is ready to be a daily driver for some in Ubuntu Gnome 16.10? Thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-12
<JockeTF> Morningpaca, everypony!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-13
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 16.04.1 LTS | Latest Stable Release: 16.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ | join us on #gnome @ ubuntu.slack.com ask here if you need an invite to slack
<_Wens_> hello
<_Wens_> i am have a problem after upgrade ubuntu gnome 16.10. Gnome web 3.22 has black screen video on youtube.
<CryojenX> Hell I'm having a problem with Passwords and Keys, I try to create a GPG key, but after entering my passphrase twice and hitting the ok button nothing happens.
<CryojenX> oops I means Hello
<CryojenX> This is on Xenial
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-14
<Qasker> if anyone wonders why people do not use linux as their primary desktop, I would point them towards the not-well-put-together, effing garbage upgrades the developers put them through
<Qasker> Just upgraded to 16.04 bc I was forced to, updates no longer available for previous version, and I am left with a half working desktop
<Qasker> I know tech shit and can put the work and time in, but it is frustrating bc I should not have to
<Qasker> others, who don't have the time or knowledge are stuck, and will go to the system that "just works", which at this point, is effing Windows, which is super sad, and disgraceful, for linux
<Qasker> I had less problems upgrading a client to windows 10 from windows 7, even with the extra steps of turing off the privacy shit, than I did with this linux upgrade
<Qasker> that is pathetic
 * Qasker points finger
<LioneLL> 16.10 is out  :)
<JockeTF> Sweet!
<aredpanda`w> Hey guys, will there be an upgrade option through the OS or do I need to use a live image to install 16.10?
<aredpanda`w> I'm on 16.06 atm
<JockeTF> aredpanda`w: You'll be able to upgrade your current installation.
<JockeTF> (You can even do it right now, if you so desire.)
<aredpanda`w> do-release-upgrade tells me no updates found, what other options to I have
<JockeTF> aredpanda`w: It might be set to look only for LTS releases. Look at the "software & updates" application. Go to the Update tab, and change the "notify me of a new Ubuntu version" option.
<aredpanda`w> huh, my bad! I had the software updater set to only notify me of LTS updates!
<JockeTF> Yeah. :)
<aredpanda`w> tyty
<JockeTF> As long as you haven't derped around too much with PPAs and stuff it should be rather painless.
<aredpanda`w> I've had a couple ppas but nothing that replaces system stuff
<aredpanda`w> It warned be they'd be turned off for the upgrade, should be fine
<pchoo> Hi all, Got an optimus based laptop (i7-6700HQ, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Integrated Graphics (rev 06), 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 940M] (rev a2)
<pchoo> ) - What's the best recommendation for getting graphics set up?
<fleetfox> optimus? :D good luck
<pchoo> fleetfox: i expected a response like that haha
<fleetfox> tbh, i'm not up to date with current situation
<pchoo> I know that gdm has problems using the drivers
<pchoo> in that you get a black screen and can't login
<pchoo> I'm on 16.04 ubuntu gnome with lightdm instead of gdm
<pchoo> and that *kinda* works
<pchoo> I get some weird screen tearing, it lags a bit sometimes and my battery dies super fast
<fleetfox> iirc it was really hard to make both cards work as expected but if you were fine with running only one of them all time there was a way
<pchoo> mmm, There appear to be some issues with the nvidia drivers, I think I've got 361 installed
<pchoo> most of what I'm reading suggests it's best to just use bumblebee and optirun or primusrun the apps you want it for
<pchoo> so it remains disabled most of the time
<pchoo> I much prefer Gnome to Unity, so I'll probably format, install 16.10 , lightdm, then set up bumblebee
<pchoo> I'll let you know how that goes haha
<JockeTF> Will there be a (non-staging) PPA for bringing Yakkety up to 3.22?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-15
<jali_> Hello Dear
<jali_> I have a microphne problem in ubuntu there is some noise how can I solve it
<georgeowell> whats the problem? I'm not sure this is the channel for this issue.
<jali_> I did this but it wasn't useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/23328957/
<georgeowell> you'd be better trying in #ubuntu or an audio focused channel
<jali_> thanks
<georgeowell> good luck ^.^
<mgedmin> hello 16.10!
<JockeTF> Helloooo! :D
<tyrog> Hi, when I want to upgrade from Ubuntu 16.10 to 17.04, do I have to ppa-purge the Staging PPA? Is it a reliable process (causing no troubles)?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-10-16
<JulienME> Hi All, with my Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, With the application Software (Logiciels in French - I am french), I do not have gnumeric... but with Synaptic, the package is presented
<LinDol> hi all
<hans109h> Can anyone help me with a failing do-release-upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10, I'm running into permission errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23335990/
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-10
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, jfyi, the recent firefox 57 beta packages contain a symbolic icon
<jbicha> ricotz: looks good
<jbicha> that icon still isn't upstream yet, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, this svg is part of the source and fits this purpose very well
<ricotz> so I hope it won't removed
<muelli> so the daily Ubuntu GNOME images are gone..?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> we should do an updated announcement this month, but it was announced months ago that there would not be any new Ubuntu GNOME releases
<jbicha> https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<muelli> yeah, fair enough. Just wondering.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-11
<DiveSurfer> hi guys, i have some trouble with my gdm on a ubunut 17.10
<DiveSurfer> i swichts from lightDM to gdm3, now when i press "SUPER +L" the screen is locked, when i login the lockscreen my session is generated new
<DiveSurfer> has anyone have an idea what can i do?
<jbicha> ricotz: hi, is there anything in the vala 0.36.6 update that would make this bug worse? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=786248
<ubot5> Gnome bug 786248 in general "error: Package `Totem-1.0' not found in specified Vala API directories or GObject-Introspection GIR directories" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> when I did the totem 3.26.0 update in Debian (with vala 0.36.5), it failed the first time on amd64 but built the second time
<jbicha> https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=totem&arch=amd64
<jbicha> but I'm having really bad luck today trying to test-build totem 3.26.0
<ricotz> jbicha, I doubt it, totem is part vala's CI
<ricotz> I assume the switch to meson didn't trigger it?
<ricotz> hmm the totem plugins are not built here
<jbicha> I don't think it was this bad earlier, but yes, it is caused by the switch to meson earlier
<ricotz> jbicha, I assume it simply fails to properly set the girdir to the uninstalled build location?
<jbicha> I don't know. I'm willing to try patches if you come up with one since totem is basically unbuildable for me now on amd64 :(
<ricotz> jbicha, I would blame meson here :(
<ricotz> jbicha, did you try passing "-j1"?
<jbicha> yes, I'm using dh --no-parallel
<ricotz> oops, right
<jbicha> the GNOME bug links to a meson report
<ricotz> did you already tried to force the gir build to happen earlier or added more explicit dependency?
<jbicha> no
<ricotz> not sure if meson 0.43 would make a difference
<jbicha> now that so much stuff is built with meson, I'm uncomfortable with artful getting a major new version but we could cherry-pick individual fixes
<ricotz> I think cherry-picking isn't a good idea
<ricotz> fixing it in totem's buildsys should be possible somehow imo
<jbicha> packaging is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/totem/ubuntu if you want to try something
<ricotz> jbicha, could you try https://paste.debian.net/plain/990289
<ricotz> you are able to reproduce this locally?
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, I can reproduce locally and that patch didn't seem to fix the issue :(
<ricotz> jbicha, https://paste.debian.net/plain/990316
<jbicha> oh, I applied the previous patch wrong
<ricotz> jbicha, sorry, I messed up
<ricotz> jbicha, https://paste.debian.net/plain/990319
<jbicha> first patch didn't work, but second patch (990316) is working with and without parallel build
<ricotz> jbicha, will clean it up further
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> jbicha, https://paste.debian.net/plain/990323
<ricotz> hmm, the second hunk wasnt intended
<ricotz> jbicha, https://paste.debian.net/plain/990324 -- last one
<ricotz> let me know if this still works out
<ricotz> will attach it to the bug then
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, the build succeeds with --parallel with 990324 patch
<ricotz> jbicha, good :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-12
<muelli> is today the final freeze still?
<jbicha> yes
<muelli> so I better wait with installing a new laptop until later today? -.-  Or does it not matter that much?
<jbicha> we don't release for another week but there won't be many changes now
<muelli> I've just tried to install the current daily live image with a btrfs on LUKS.  It failed :(  It couldn't install grub, because GRUB_CRYPTODISK or so isn't set.
<muelli> hrm. how do I install btrfs-convert on the current daily live cd? Neither btrfs-progs nor btrfs-tools seem to be ship it
<muelli> ah. it was removed. :(  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/btrfs-progs/btrfs-progs_4.12-1/changelog
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-10-13
<Luke> Hi
<Luke> Anyone here?
<Guest90969> Can anyone help me with the installation of gnome Ubuntu
<Guest90969> Pls
